# waterproof ski pants



## gmcunni (Jan 10, 2011)

after sitting on a chair full of snow last weekend i've decided to invest in some ski pants that are more water resistant than the ones i own.

I know there is a rating system for  the level of water resistance but can someone tell me what a good rating is? I *think* 10k is considered good? higher is better. I'm not looking for the ultimate in water protection (like skiing in the rain), just something better than what have now in my Columbia $50 pants.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 10, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> after sitting on a chair full of snow last weekend i've decided to invest in some ski pants that are more water resistant than the ones i own.
> 
> I know there is a rating system for  the level of water resistance but can someone tell me what a good rating is? I *think* 10k is considered good? higher is better. I'm not looking for the ultimate in water protection (like skiing in the rain), just something better than what have now in my Columbia $50 pants.



I have a pair made by Sessions that are 10K.  I have been wearing them for a couple of seasons now. Haven't noticed any water getting through.  I haven't been out in many monsoons but a have been on a couple of mixed precip days.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 10, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> after sitting on a chair full of snow last weekend i've decided to invest in some ski pants that are more water resistant than the ones i own.
> 
> I know there is a rating system for  the level of water resistance but can someone tell me what a good rating is? I *think* 10k is considered good? higher is better. I'm not looking for the ultimate in water protection (like skiing in the rain), just something better than what have now in my Columbia $50 pants.



Ha Ha We both scored the same POS pants at TJMax ...You can try to re-waterproof..REI has some products that work pretty good...

steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 10, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Ha Ha We both scored the same POS pants at TJMax ...You can try to re-waterproof..REI has some products that work pretty good...
> 
> steveo



LOL, i started sitting on my hands to give my ass a break and then my gloves got wet. ordered some stuff from REI and will give it a try but i wouldn't mind a new pair of pants if i can find something better but affordable.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 11, 2011)

My "rain" pants are a pair of Marmot hardshell bibs.  The key thng to my dryness is as part of the fabric laminate is a layer of Goretex XCR.  I picked them up at a year end sale, and even at 50% off they were still just over $150.  Any pant that has goretex XCR will keep you dry (as long as you don't spill a drink down the INSIDE of your pants 

Note, with just a baselayer of underarmour cold gear tights,  I've skied with these pants very comfortably in temps in the upper teens


----------



## skidbump (Jan 11, 2011)

Wife has  Arc'teryx Women's Theta SV Bibs and They are 3 years old and are bullet proof shells. I ski in Trew gear bibs and so far after about 60 days they are bullet proof.


----------



## dl (Jan 11, 2011)

check out a product called Hot Buns. You can find them at Snowshack or Reliable Racing. They'll keep you bum dry on a wet chairlift. Big favorite of ski patrollers.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2011)

dl said:


> check out a product called Hot Buns. You can find them at Snowshack or Reliable Racing. They'll keep you bum dry on a wet chairlift. Big favorite of ski patrollers.



yup, saw reference to that in another thread. for $30 on snowshack i might pick one up but still interested in better pants as an option.  my buddy was sitting on the same chairs as me, he had TNF pants on and, though cold, he didn't get wet like i did.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 11, 2011)

I spent $80 on my Columbiat Titanium 10K pants :lol: 

looks like you came up $30 short


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I spent $80 on my Columbiat Titanium 10K pants :lol:
> 
> looks like you came up $30 short



yeah, yeah... story of my life.  i got the omni-tech or something like that. cheap and in the color i wanted (cuz u have to look good to ski good)


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 11, 2011)

bottom line....ya get what ya pay for...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> bottom line....ya get what ya pay for...



true..  $50 for 2 seasons and worked fine 95% of the time i'd say i did ok.. perhaps the Hotbunz for $30 to cover the 5% might not be bad supplemental investment.


but as fate would have it... my lovely wife overheard my griping the other day and just handed me a gift fresh of the UPS truck, a pair TNF Freedom pants


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2011)

i think the TNF will be going back, nice pants but i like to carry a camera and the cargo pocket only has velcro and i don't trust that.

back to my original question regardign the waterproof rating, is 10K consider a good number to look for? DHS mentioned it.. i see Helly Hansen rating their @ 14K and my impression is they are some of the best with regard to warterproofness.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 11, 2011)

If you order nikwax from just about any outdoor store, you can solve your problem.  It is a two step wash in process.  The first is a cleaner, the second is the water proofing.  I have used this on several pieces of outerware and been happy.

I also bought the Titanium pants and they are definitiley worth the extra $$.  I think mine were regularly $130 and got them for $70ish on Sierra Trading Post.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> If you order nikwax from just about any outdoor store, you can solve your problem.  It is a two step wash in process.  The first is a cleaner, the second is the water proofing.  I have used this on several pieces of outerware and been happy.
> 
> I also bought the Titanium pants and they are definitiley worth the extra $$.  I think mine were regularly $130 and got them for $70ish on Sierra Trading Post.



thanks for both pieces of info.  will check STP later this evening.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 11, 2011)

I haven't treated my titaniums with anything.  I'm on my third season with them.  They're starting to wear quite a bit, but I haven't really had any issues with wetness.  Granted, I haven't skied a ton of pow or in the rain to really put them to the test.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 12, 2011)

i have the TNF Freedom, great pant, nothing has ever fallen out of the cargo pocket...


----------



## Madroch (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a pair of cheapo columbia pants (4 yo)--- don't know the rating, but they tend to get wet pretty quick.  I have a pair of marker pants (3 yo)-- they are either 5k or 10k-- can't recall- they are resistant but they will and do eventually get wet-- but they are usually fine unless it is raining or snowing moderately or above, or every chair is snow covered each ride up..  Have a new pair of Karbon 20k pants (70% off closeout + free shipping at sierra)-- haven't gotton wet yet- but I assume they are resistant to a greater degree but not waterproof.  They were worn for 4-6 hours plus the last two storms (12/26 and 1/12) with no problems, but have never been worn in the pouring rain-- the true test.  I have no idea what standards there are for the ratings, etc.  Don't have goretex-- and I sense that is the only answer for real waterproof...

The markers are the warmest (probably because they have the most grams of insulation).. but they are getting beat on--- duct tape seems to do fine.....

Edit-- the markers may just be showing thier age-- I seem to recall them faring better a few years ago when they were newer-- perhaps I am not 'caring" for them correctly...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 14, 2011)

The bottomline, and I've learned this many times with many various garments over the years, is that ultimately there IS a difference between water RESISTANT and water PROOF clothing


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 14, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i have the TNF Freedom, great pant, nothing has ever fallen out of the cargo pocket...



Same here.  Cargo pockets worked great for me.  Had them for several seasons now.  Finally got some replacements as they are pretty "tired".


----------



## bigbog (Jan 15, 2011)

Ditto...from what I've seen of labeling...difference is, as mentioned, in wordage, "resistant" does not equal "proof".
Would be nice, but usually percentages are not listed gm.
$.01


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 15, 2011)

drjeff said:


> ultimately there IS a difference between water RESISTANT and water PROOF clothing



i found out this also applies to video cameras too


----------



## darent (Jan 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i found out this also applies to video cameras too



also applies to watches,ruined enough of the cheapo water resistant watches showering.
go with the nixwax waterproofing. they make a spray on for gloves that really helps the seat of the ole pant problem.


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2011)

I've been a fan of TNF pants for years. They fit me the best and are relatively waterproof. The Hyvent membrane seems pretty decent. I've had Freedoms and Cargos. Whether the cargo pocket is secure or not is a non-issue for me. I don't like stuff in my pants pockets. Everything goes in jacket pockets, except maybe keys in the zipped pants pockets.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm looking around for some new pants and shell.  My current pants have the perfect beer bottle sized cargo pockets.  For spring skiing, that's a requirement :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 24, 2011)

Greg said:


> Whether the cargo pocket is secure or not is a non-issue for me. I don't like stuff in my pants pockets. Everything goes in jacket pockets, except maybe keys in the zipped pants pockets.



i hate carrying stuff, period.  my current pants have a nice zipped leg pocket that my camera fits in.  my preferred jacket is a shell with lousy pockets which is why i worry more about the pants.


----------

